# LOW FODMAP DIET



## notibs (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, Just wanted to reccomend the low fodmap diet as it has made a huge difference to my symptons. It is a restrictive diet but it really is working for me. Following the diet has reduced my IBS symptoms and that has made a difference to PMT, cramps and general health and well being. There is not much on the web about this in the UK, most information is coming from Australia. I have started a website http://www.not-ibs.co.uk which lists my safe foods. If anyone else is following this diet would be great to hear what your safe foods are.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I just started back on this diet today... thanks for posting your link; I'll keep it bookmarked. I followed a low-FODMAP diet for about 2 weeks last month, but was interrupted by the holidays. Will be a little more stringent about it now that they're over.I think the difficult thing about fructmal is that everyone's tolerance is a bit different. I saw that you cannot eat carrots, but they pose little problem for me. The vegetables I actively avoid are members of the onion family. I avoid all fruit right now, and also wheat (I eat rice and 100% rye bread). Sugars bother me a great deal, but I find that I can put a little maple syrup in my morning coffee. For the most part all processed foods, particularly those high in sugar, cause me severe bloating, and sometimes diarrhea/loose stools, nausea, and flatulence.Coffee, for some reason, doesn't seem to bother me. I actually quit caffeine entirely last spring for about 6 weeks and it had no impact on my GI issues at all. I'm thankful for that at least since I love my morning coffee!


----------



## Ariana (Dec 2, 2008)

I can eat sweet potatoes. I mash them and don't add any sugar. One of my safest foods is plain grits.


----------



## notibs (Jan 3, 2011)

Ariana said:


> I can eat sweet potatoes. I mash them and don't add any sugar. One of my safest foods is plain grits.


Ah thank you all for your feedback - really helpful. The site is a work in progress. I hope to add more to it, including meal plan ideas.


----------



## faithxlove (Feb 2, 2011)

I've just begun this diet a couple of days ago and it will be great to see your list to help me out!







I'm approximately 4 days in, and i had a pretty good day today, I truly hope it wasn't a fluke







Thanks for the post! And as I continue on my low fodmaps journey I'll chime in on safe/unsafe foods, etc


----------



## madie (Oct 16, 2011)

faithxlove said:


> I've just begun this diet a couple of days ago and it will be great to see your list to help me out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madie (Oct 16, 2011)

i have three family members on the low fodmap diet we all have diffrent tolerances to certain foods just remember we are all diffrent, i have trouble with wheat and rye, so its spelt bread for me, found the book put out by monash uni in victoria australia has been a great help to me, good health


----------

